# Nên triệt lông bằng tia laser vào thời điểm nào trong năm?



## vietmom (26/6/18)

Mùa Hè là lúc phái đẹp bắt đầu nghĩ tới triệt lông bằng tia laser do nhu cầu trang phục. Bạn có nên đợi đến khi Hè sang mới bắt đầu cân nhắc liệu trình này?
Vào những tháng Hè ấm áp, khi bikiki, quần shorts và váy ngắn được trọng dụng, phụ nữ bắt đầu nghĩ đến triệt lông bằng tia laser. Không ai muốn đối phó với dao cạo, lông mọc ngược và sự nóng bức của quần áo tay dài cả. Vì vậy, dù bạn nghĩ rằng mình có thể bắt đầu triệt lông sau khi mua một chiếc áo tắm mới, liệu trình triệt lông bằng tia laser nên bắt đầu vào các tháng mùa Thu và mùa Đông cơ.



​
*KHÔNG ĐƯỢC ĐỂ DA RÁM NẮNG TRƯỚC KHI TRIỆT LÔNG BẰNG TIA LASER*
Những trận bóng chuyền trên bãi biển, tiệc đồ nướng ngoài trời, thư giãn bên hồ bơi với bạn bè là hình ảnh của những niềm vui mùa Hè. Tuy nhiên, tất cả những hoạt động này đều diễn ra dưới ánh mặt trời chói chang. Ngay cả khi bạn bôi kem chống nắng mỗi ngày, vẫn có khả năng làn da của bạn bị rám nắng. Khi đó, bạn không nên thực hiện triệt lông bằng tia laser.



​
Theo bác sĩ da liễu Michael Kaminer, một tia laser được thiết kế cho những bệnh nhân da ngăm tự nhiên có thể được sử dụng với người bị rám nắng. Tuy nhiên tia laser đó có thể có hại cho làn da của họ. Tốt nhất bạn nên tránh thực hiện liệu trình khi da bị sạm màu do ánh nắng để tránh rủi ro.

*TRÁNH ÁNH NẮNG TRƯỚC VÀ SAU LIỆU TRÌNH*
Không chỉ trước khi triệt lông bằng tia laser, sau khi thực hiện xong bạn vẫn nên giảm thiểu tiếp xúc với ánh mặt trời. Sau khi thực hiện liệu trình, da có thể bị đỏ hoặc sưng tạm thời, cũng như tăng độ nhạy cảm với ánh nắng. Bạn sẽ phải bảo vệ những vùng da hở càng nhiều càng tốt bằng cách bôi kem chống nắng thường xuyên. Tốt nhất bạn nên tránh ánh nắng mặt trời hoàn toàn trong ít nhất hai tuần – một thử thách không hề dễ dàng khi sóng biển đang gọi tên bạn.



​
*CHE NHỮNG VÙNG DA BỊ ĐỎ RÁT*
Thường thì bạn sẽ không cảm thấy bất kỳ cơn đau hoặc khó chịu nào khi liệu trình kết thúc, nhưng có thể có một số phản ứng tạm thời trên những vùng da vừa được triệt lông. Nếu vùng da bị rát nằm ở chân hoặc cánh tay, bạn sẽ dễ dàng che những vùng da đó hơn trong mùa Thu và mùa Đông bằng quần áo ấm.



​
*HOÀN THÀNH LIỆU TRÌNH ĐÚNG THỜI ĐIỂM*
Một liệu trình laser không thể loại bỏ hoàn toàn lông trên cơ thể. Để liệu trình có hiệu quả trong vài tháng, bạn sẽ phải liên tục đến spa từ 4 đến 10 lần nữa (thậm chí còn nhiều hơn đối với một số người), mỗi lần cách nhau khoảng 6 đến 8 tuần.

Nếu bạn bắt đầu vào mùa Thu, bạn sẽ kết thúc các liệu trình laser vào khoảng mùa Xuân hoặc mùa Hè, thời điểm hoàn hảo để bắt đầu diện những chiếc váy ngắn quyến rũ.



​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

